# catching wild scorpions



## iluvcreepystuff (Aug 7, 2009)

i live in ky and i found a scorpion in my kitchin a few years ago ive always found them interesting so could u tell me where 2 find more


----------



## alexi (Aug 8, 2009)

in your kitchen!  also under rocks and logs and bark.  I don't know where exactly in kentucky you'd go, but you just look under things.  Someone else might have more specific advice.

also running around at night with a blacklight is always a good way to find them


----------



## Nomadinexile (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey, I hunt in texas, so I could be WAY off here.  But if I were you, I would look underneath rocks, try both shaded and sun drenched until you find a pattern, try rocks from 4" diameter up to 20", and from thin to boulder type.

I generally find V. reddelli under rocks around 6"-12" diameter with 1"-6" depth.  But there have been exceptions to this.   Plus, you are looking for a different species in a different area.  

Good news is, if you get a black light, you don't have to know where to look as you will find them on the surface of rocks, ground, or sticking out from something, so you don't have to "know where to look".  

Hope this helps, good luck, and have fun!   Ryan


----------



## iluvcreepystuff (Aug 8, 2009)

thanx for the info


----------



## Purpleorange8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Nomadinexile said:


> Hey, I hunt in texas, so I could be WAY off here.  But if I were you, I would look underneath rocks, try both shaded and sun drenched until you find a pattern, try rocks from 4" diameter up to 20", and from thin to boulder type.
> 
> I generally find V. reddelli under rocks around 6"-12" diameter with 1"-6" depth.  But there have been exceptions to this.   Plus, you are looking for a different species in a different area.
> 
> ...


Looking under rocks sucks. Cause a snake can always come out and bite you  so geta blacklight, look in washes, gorges. or anywhere with alot of rocks at night and you should get some


----------



## Nomadinexile (Aug 8, 2009)

I've looked under a lot of rocks and haven't found anything but small snakes.  No bites.  Nothing even close so far, from one coming from under a rock that is.  Small rocks, less than a foot in diameter, and a few inches thick, aren't going to be hiding any huge rattle snakes or anything.  Black lighting is better, but rock flipping works and is free!  ryan


----------



## werty211 (Aug 8, 2009)

I almost got tagged by a western diamondback a few months ago... Blacklights are an amazing invention.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Aug 8, 2009)

I know, I have 2 of them.  But I caught a lot of scorpions without one, and still like going out rock flipping during the day.  I think a black light is a great idea, but there is nothing wrong with rock flipping.  I have spent so many hours doing it I am lucky I still have blood flow to my head!  But I like doing both.  I am just saying, if they don't want, or can't get a black light right now, they can flip rocks and find all the scorpions they need for their home tank.  And that is sure as heck true.  And if you are scared of snakes, you shouldn't be walking around in the woods at night while they are out either!    come on!
Scorpion hunters aren't scared of snakes!    

:1:


----------



## KyuZo (Aug 8, 2009)

please remember to put the rock back in position where and how you found it, because i am sure that other animals would like to use it for shelter.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Aug 8, 2009)

Absolutely!  I was so caught up in defending flipping I didn't mention the most important part!  Thanks J!   That really is true.  If you can at least look someone in the eye and tell them you left the land as you found it, not only will you sleep better at night, but people will respect you more.  



KyuZo said:


> please remember to put the rock back in position where and how you found it, because i am sure that other animals would like to use it for shelter.


----------



## MorbidPh8 (Aug 9, 2009)

I do a lot of rock flipping. One tip I can give you. Always flip rocks towords you. That way if anything dangerous is under there the rock is between you and the animal. Also you can flip anything not just rocks. I have found scorps under cardboard and plywood. I use a snake hook to flip plywood and such. Don't let your fingers go where you can't see them. Also where some work gloves when you flip. After a couple hours of flipping your hands can get all messed up.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Aug 9, 2009)

Bring 1 glove, for your non tweezer hand.  I don't wear mine personally.  I have tried and tried, but it just annoys the heck out of me.  It could protect you from a recluse bite or something, but a rattlesnake will go right through all but the thickest of gloves anyway.  But bring one and try it.  I would use something thin and supple if you  have a choice.  He's right about the wood and such.  Not just ply wood, but fallen tree branches and bark can be good too.  Have fun!



MorbidPh8 said:


> I do a lot of rock flipping. One tip I can give you. Always flip rocks towords you. That way if anything dangerous is under there the rock is between you and the animal. Also you can flip anything not just rocks. I have found scorps under cardboard and plywood. I use a snake hook to flip plywood and such. Don't let your fingers go where you can't see them. Also where some work gloves when you flip. After a couple hours of flipping your hands can get all messed up.


----------



## DireWolf0384 (Aug 9, 2009)

Nomadinexile said:


> Hey, I hunt in texas, so I could be WAY off here.  But if I were you, I would look underneath rocks, try both shaded and sun drenched until you find a pattern, try rocks from 4" diameter up to 20", and from thin to boulder type.
> 
> I generally find V. reddelli under rocks around 6"-12" diameter with 1"-6" depth.  But there have been exceptions to this.   Plus, you are looking for a different species in a different area.
> 
> ...



Did they change its name from "P" Reddelli to "V" Reddelli? :?


----------



## Nomadinexile (Aug 9, 2009)

hehe, no, that's pre coffee, or something.  I obviously wasn't paying full attention though!  P. reddelli is still correct.    They are Vaejovids though, so somewhat close.  Plus, I get vaejovis sp. in the desert!     Ryan

Thanks for the correction DW!




DireWolf0384 said:


> Did they change its name from "P" Reddelli to "V" Reddelli? :?


----------



## DireWolf0384 (Aug 10, 2009)

Nomadinexile said:


> hehe, no, that's pre coffee, or something.  I obviously wasn't paying full attention though!  P. reddelli is still correct.    They are Vaejovids though, so somewhat close.  Plus, I get vaejovis sp. in the desert!     Ryan
> 
> Thanks for the correction DW!




No problem! I didn't know if they changed it or not seeing as not much on P. Reddelli has ever been discussed by the experts.


----------



## whitewolf (Aug 10, 2009)

Anybody have any of the blacklight flashlights like LLLReptile? Any good? Need to get a hook and a light.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Aug 10, 2009)

http://www.ledwholesalers.com/store/


----------



## Sunset (Aug 10, 2009)

get your self a uv light and go look at night.


----------



## whitewolf (Aug 10, 2009)

offroad537 said:


> get your self a uv light and go look at night.


that's the plan


----------



## Sunset (Aug 10, 2009)

look on ebay I bought mine for like 20 bucks with free shipping


----------



## cacoseraph (Aug 11, 2009)

MorbidPh8 said:


> Don't let your fingers go where you can't see them.


when i was still noob i blind reached under a rock and was sure a rattler had got me.... down to two puncture wounds in my fingers.... bout the only time i have been happy to get stuck by a cactus





MorbidPh8 said:


> Also where some work gloves when you flip.


i never use gloves... but then, i free hand grab everything i catch and gloves would get in the way






MorbidPh8 said:


> After a couple hours of flipping your hands can get all messed up.


that is definitely true. i count it as the price i pay to be able to grab and not hurt anything, though


----------



## Thompson08 (Aug 11, 2009)

Good luck I hope you find a lot of scorpions! I just got my black light and I'm going searching tonight


----------



## Nomadinexile (Aug 11, 2009)

One of the safest ways I have found to get them in your to-go containers is to stick the container right in front of them, and tap them GENTLY with a finger on the back of the metasoma.   That's how 75% of mine get into their containers.  It was easier with the tongs at first for me.  But now I hardly use them.


----------



## BrenPruitt (Apr 25, 2017)

I want to get into scorpion keeping but can't seem to catch any. I live in Carlsbad new Mexico any ideas on how?


----------



## ArachnoDrew (Apr 25, 2017)

BrenPruitt said:


> I want to get into scorpion keeping but can't seem to catch any. I live in Carlsbad new Mexico any ideas on how?[/Quote
> 
> Go out into the desert. Look for burrows with an oval style entrance. Dig deep flip over wood or anything laying out on the floor. Try and avoid searching near roads and paths that people walk or drive through frequently.. I know Mexico has some good desert selection @Smokehound714 sounds knowledgeable on wild catching


----------

